
So is RSS dead yet? Only one way to find out... - TalSafran
http://isrssdeadyet.com
======
codeup
That's the short answer. Winer has more to say about it:
[http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/05/aReallyGoodAnalogy.h...](http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/05/aReallyGoodAnalogy.html)

Summary: RSS is alive, most UI's miss the point of the format but people are
continuing to build new things with it.

------
wccrawford
Considering that I got to this page from an RSS feed, no, I would say it's
not. I'm not the only one I know that has a list of RSS feeds that they read
daily.

And if they didn't exist, I'd be forced to write something to create them. I
don't have time to check dozens of sites every day to see if they have new
content.

------
JulianMorrison
That page lacks an RSS feed. So I made one.

<http://page2rss.com/rss/81beb35369eebedecba9707d2b51e920>

~~~
codeup
The original page randomly changes on refresh. Can you make the feed dynamic,
too?

------
rchowe
Pity there isn't an RSS feed.

~~~
rudyfink
Yes, it was touch I especially liked about
<http://hasthelargehadroncolliderdestroyedtheworldyet.com/> and would find
even more humorous here.

------
TalSafran
PS - it's random. Keep refreshing until you get the answer you like.

------
Swizec
When all of you are done fighting, go take a look at <http://lazyreadr.com> ;
I'm betting the figurative farm on it

~~~
cowpewter
Something seems to be seriously wrong with your image.

<http://lazyreadr.com/lazyreadr-previews.jpg>

In case it shows up okay for you, here's a screenshot:
<http://cl.ly/1B1u1l3L0c2I1Q160H1c>

------
antimatter15
I have a feeling a service to generate single page, single word long question
domains could actually be successful.

~~~
alatkins
I really just wish that meme would die a graceful death. It was amusing at
first, but hundreds of examples later, not so much.

------
dkasper
Once people start talking about whether something's dead it's definitely on
the way out.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Like people talking about Lisp being dead for the last 30 years, or so? ;).

~~~
codeup
Or <http://elvis.vi-editor.org> ?

